# Going to a 1820’s property tomorrow that has a trash/bottle dump



## Truth1253 (Jun 8, 2018)

I’ve been there one time I just looked around on the surface and I’ve found some old bottles. Example old brown Clorox jugs, old wine bottles with the indentation in the bottom, but my question is in order to get to possibly some 1820’s bottles are those buried? Do I have to clear everything away and just start digging with out knowing if somethings there? Tell me how it works. Thanks or any responses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2018)

You probably aren't going to get any 1820s bottles on an 1820s property.  The thing is people in those days generally didn't generate much trash unless it was an urban area.  But there can still be pretty old bottles on a property like that.  I'd suggest digging test holes anywhere you see old glass coming out of the ground.  I wouldn't really consider Clorox jugs to be old glass, but sometimes a 1950s dump can have older bottles buried underneath it.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jun 9, 2018)

How did it go?  I wouldn't be upset if you don't actually find some bottles from the 1820's.  There are tons of nice bottles to be collected that are alot less than 200 years old.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Jun 9, 2018)

I have to be honest there were so much junk and modern bottles I literally didn’t know where to start. 

Oh I did find some broken ones like these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jun 9, 2018)

I believe those are English ale bottles somewhere between 1880-1910.  I found a couple last year.  They aren't worth much but I consider very cool.  That is good sign and i would consider it worth digging if you can stand the heat.  I live Metairie.  Give me a shout if you ever need a partner.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253 (Jun 9, 2018)

adam.w.brymer said:


> I believe those are English ale bottles somewhere between 1880-1910.  I found a couple last year.  They aren't worth much but I consider very cool.  That is good sign and i would consider it worth digging if you can stand the heat.  I live Metairie.  Give me a shout if you ever need a partner.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



You got it Adam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah if you're finding stoneware shards like that it suggests you're in a good place, I'd keep digging there if you're still finding things!


----------



## historic-antiques (Jun 13, 2018)

Good Luck!!  Probably the oldest bottles would be found closer to where the house stood, than farther away.  After building up trash closer to the house, occupants probably had to walk further and further away, as time passed, to throw out trash.  Do you know exactly where the house stood?  Can you see foundations?  

Even if you didn't find any 1820s bottles, you'll probably find plenty of OLD bottles, no doubt.  We're all jealous of you!!  Good luck and post what you find!!


----------

